# Is body scrub good?



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 23, 2020)

I came across an article regarding the matter. I was intrigued by the benefits and was wondering should I get one too?


----------



## AmberP (Nov 11, 2020)

Body scrub improves skin quality if used correctly. I am allergic to some components, so for the first time my skin is very red, but now I choose more carefully. If you add a message, it will improve blood circulation and the skin will become firmer.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

AmberP said:


> Body scrub improves skin quality if used correctly. I am allergic to some components, so for the first time my skin is very red, but now I choose more carefully. If you add a message, it will improve blood circulation and the skin will become firmer.


Thank you. I guess I have to be careful as well when choosing the product.


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 16, 2020)

When done in moderation, using gentle physical exfoliants on your skin is not a bad thing, The key is really using products that are gentle and that aren’t going to tear the skin.


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Feb 10, 2021)

My all time favourite body scrub is using sugar and raw honey mixed in the same proportion and it hydrates and moisturises my skin and gets rid of the dead skin cells on my skin too which is the best part . Do try this DIY and thank me later. I use the raw honey by kapiva its so good and pure!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> When done in moderation, using gentle physical exfoliants on your skin is not a bad thing, The key is really using products that are gentle and that aren’t going to tear the skin.


That makes sense.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

healthandbeautytipss4u said:


> My all time favourite body scrub is using sugar and raw honey mixed in the same proportion and it hydrates and moisturises my skin and gets rid of the dead skin cells on my skin too which is the best part . Do try this DIY and thank me later. I use the raw honey by kapiva its so good and pure!


I'm obsessed with Honey. I tend to put Honey in all my drinks. I should try your recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Caitlin Creech (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah,  raw honey it's a really good thing, especially for lips


----------



## ellisael (Sep 6, 2021)

wow- never thought about this . i frankly dont feel clean until i have completely used scrubs but yesi think too aggressive a scrubbing can leave body in a worse condition


----------



## mia.orlando (Sep 27, 2021)

healthandbeautytipss4u said:


> My all time favourite body scrub is using sugar and raw honey mixed in the same proportion and it hydrates and moisturises my skin and gets rid of the dead skin cells on my skin too which is the best part . Do try this DIY and thank me later. I use the raw honey by kapiva its so good and pure!


Yess totally agree!! Natural scrubs are the best and treat the skin perfectly.. If I can suggest you, add a bit of olive oil as well, It's life changing!


----------



## lasharn (Oct 4, 2021)

mia.orlando said:


> Yess totally agree!! Natural scrubs are the best and treat the skin perfectly.. If I can suggest you, add a bit of olive oil as well, It's life changing!


I'm using a salt bath scrub and then pair it with a sunflower oil. I soo love the results!


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 6, 2021)

mia.orlando said:


> Yess totally agree!! Natural scrubs are the best and treat the skin perfectly.. If I can suggest you, add a bit of olive oil as well, It's life changing!


This is something new. What happens when you add some olive oil? Does it moisturize it more?


----------



## AveryJack (Oct 7, 2021)

I used to think scrubs were a total waste of money, but after trying this moisturizing scrub, I love it.

Body Scrub does what soap can't! Scrubs are great for exfoliating which has been proven to make your skin look and feel better. Exfoliating helps clean away dead skin cells that just hang around in the "fruit bowl" on top of your face - gross no matter where they're located  

Scrubs also help maintain oil production by removing the dirt and grime that collects in pores, without drying out the skin or causing irritation. Your skin won't look dry or see flaky like last winter when you had all those painful breakouts due to too much


----------



## Maryy (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes absolutely. It helps remove dead skin cells, allow your skin to absorb moisturizer better. They unclog pores and prevent ingrown hairs and leave your skin smoother and more even.


----------

